# Tally's Mice



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi, I want to introduce my mice to you.
I took the best pics I have (sadly I had a lot of problems with the right light, and photographing mice either)

Ladies first:








The Black one is called Fumiko, the gray one Mireey (she's a Blue Fox) and the 'white' one Daenerys/Dany (I'm not sure about her color; she's nearly white, hard to say for me because of the satin. And her ears got darker same as a spot on her nose, so my tip is Himalayan)

















Dany with flash:









Last of my girls:








Nahoko, Burmese Satin

Buck








Trollig, Dove

Trollig with Nahoko


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Like the log pics.
Your buck looks more argente to me, doves are a bluey grey colour


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> Like the log pics.
> Your buck looks more argente to me, doves are a bluey grey colour


Well, that's the strange thing.
I'm not sure what this yellow comes from. Maby my camera did somthing strange.
Or he growoute a diferent color by time(?)

This is Trollig after he arrived:

















Or is it a matter of the right light?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Do u know what colour his parents were? And if he has sired any litters what did he produce and what was he put to?

If he has produced agouti babies when put to a doe who is not some sort of agouti he is argente.

Light in photos can mess with colour, if you take one in natural light with flash off that should get the closest to his natural colour.


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> Do u know what colour his parents were? And if he has sired any litters what did he produce and what was he put to?
> 
> If he has produced agouti babies when put to a doe who is not some sort of agouti he is argente.
> 
> Light in photos can mess with colour, if you take one in natural light with flash off that should get the closest to his natural colour.


I have no pedigree or something for him. His mother should be Blue (as I was told) and his father is unknowen.
I have his sister too, (Mireey). She should be Blue self (but endet up as a fox).
The last pic of trollig was taken with daylight.

I know, with unknown parents like this, my mice are not the best setup to start with, but they are better than petshop mice.
I'll make some better pictures if the sun comes out again.

edit:
got some today
He really light up, is that normal?

















If his color is wrong, than I should make some new pictures of the others as well.
For me as a newbie its hard to tell (since I only know the colors from pictures and never seen them in real ^^)

2nd edit:
I made some better ones with sunlight:








(same pic in big: http://file1.npage.de/001345/25/bilder/gross.jpg)
















He has gray hair on top, from the head over the back, but the rest of is body is light brown.

but I could swear he was gray like this when I took him!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

defernatly looks argente in those new pics.

looking your litter thread most of the babies are agouti, so if the mother isn't agouti then he is (as agouti A gene is dominant to non agouti a gene) so with the pink eyes makes argente.


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> defernatly looks argente in those new pics.
> 
> looking your litter thread most of the babies are agouti, so if the mother isn't agouti then he is (as agouti A gene is dominant to non agouti a gene) so with the pink eyes makes argente.


thanks.

So, I made new pictures of all (without flash this time)

*Dany*









*Nahoko*
_(Mother of my first Litter)_
Nahoko with daylight:








same with direct sun:

















And *Mireey*_ (Trolligs sister)_
Daylight:








in the sun:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

my guesses would be

Dany - looks like she has very pale points so id say satin himi or Siamese. They can be hard to tell apart wen not bred for the dark points/shading. Siamese should have gradual shading on the rump from behind the sholders to the tail, himi doesn't have that shading.

Nahoko - looks tickled in the first pic to me, cant see it in the other pic, so maby some sort of agouti/cinnamon or if not tickled choc. agouti hairs are two colours brown/tany/red with black tips

Mireey - Blue tan, a very pale one but I prefur the pale tans to the deep firey ones. She is my fav of your mice


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

Say hello to my two new black tans,
Sylvanas








and her sister Alleria









I'm so happy since I love tans~♥
-Specialy black tans.


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

I got two new Bucks ~♥

Minoru, Choco Piebald Satin with E/e
















Can't wait to breed with him. Sadly I don't have any rez. yellows to breed him with.

And Elric
















(as you can see, the sun is still missing here ^^")
and without flash


----------

